# Dexter's First Groom



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter had his first professional grooming today. The groomer said he was a pro and a pleasure to have. I love his rounded little feet. He had to endure 2-3 hours of shampoo, conditioning, blow drying, trimming of his face, feet, and privates, and teeth brushing! I quickly took some "after" pictures because I know he will be a mess by tomorrow!! Storm is rolling in, and he will have to potty outside. 

**Sorry for the side ways photo, I can't seem to rotate it here even though the original is in correct orientation**


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

He looks lovely and very pleased with himself . Good boy dexter , my Molly hated going to the groomers and has only just starting to relax and cope with going!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

He looks lovely. It won't last though - he'll be up to something dirty soon enough.
Here's your picture corrected:


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Datun Walnut said:


> Here's your picture corrected:


Thank you Neil! How'd you do that??

Yes, it's already starting to be a hot mess. It's been raining all night and it's all muddy outside. He went out to potty and that's about it for the grooming! How do you guys keep them clean?? Is it a lost cause? Should I accept that Dexter will always be dirty except for the first 5 hours after grooming? Hahaha.....

I'm so tempted to order rain booties. I might just try it for fun!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah best just to except the fact that when the weathers poo then so is your poo going to be. Molly was groomed on Monday and still looks lovely but then it has been sunny and dry . Can't say the same for when it's raining, she's like a sponge and a dirt magnet. So walkies are usually followed by a shower and quick blow dry
As for rain booties just go the whole hog and get a doggy wet suit!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter looks lovely. Still fluffy too. When it's raining Maggie wears a full rain suit. That way only feet and head get wet. Her tail would too but it's a shorty.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Here's your picture corrected:


Shame you can't steal the dog as easily as you can the picture :devil: 
He looks lovely.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, I ordered this rain slicker hoping it would be easy to put on. Not sure if I can manage to get him to wear a full suit! I also ordered some booties...don't know if how that would work out. He still tries to chomp on my fingers and towel when I try to dry him.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Meili said:


> Thank you Neil! How'd you do that??
> 
> Yes, it's already starting to be a hot mess. It's been raining all night and it's all muddy outside. He went out to potty and that's about it for the grooming! How do you guys keep them clean?? Is it a lost cause? Should I accept that Dexter will always be dirty except for the first 5 hours after grooming? Hahaha.....
> 
> I'm so tempted to order rain booties. I might just try it for fun!


I just saved your picture to my PC, turned it round and reposted it. Not sure how you'd do it on an iPad etc.
Poppy had a bath last night she feels so soft and clean and her white bits are startlingly white. We are walking across the moss this afternoon (The Lancashire plain is mostly reclaimed bog) She'll dig some holes in the peaty soil and run through dusty crops and the lovely dog we had will be replaced by a tramp again. Heigh- ho.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dexter looks cute, been getting a few puppies in for first full grooms, its lovely but can be tricky when they are dancing on the table the whole time!! so much better when they are used to it all from a young age. Oh, and I don't know what it is at the moment but i have had to clip a couple of Cockapoo's right down this week - all off (well managed to save the muzzles),,they are pretty regular customers too, I think sometimes it only takes a few days of getting behind with it at home....better get your combs out to check guys!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What comb would you recommend DB1? And fab photos by the way! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawn I had Rufus scalped before our trip and aside from the looks and comments of others I LOVE it. He wipes dry in a second, brings in no twigs and burrs and now a few weeks later people keep asking us if he is a puppy. I might move to two scalps a year instead of the bi monthly trim.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

His fur looks so soft!


----------

